# Travel Destinations > Australia & New Zealand >  Need Help.

## igeorge

Hello,
I am planning to visit Australia with my wife and kids, ages 8 and 10. I want to know about the best places where to see Australian animals. And also want to try to see animals in the wild. Thanks for any suggestions you might have.

----------

